# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Waiting for Godot by Samuel Beckett

## mayneverhave

*Waiting for Godot by Samuel Beckett*

Waiting for Godot is one of Samuel Beckett's most famous and oft-read dramas, ostensibly concerning the exploits of two men, Vladimir and Estragon, as they wait for the arrival of a man, or entity, known as Godot. The bulk of the play consists of witty back-and-forth between the two main characters, as they reminisce, argue, complain about physical discomfort, and consider hanging themselves. For two acts, Godot continues his absence, and the curtain closes on the two deciding to leave, only to remain motionless.

In this play, Beckett achieves, what I consider, the sublime peak of absurdist-fiction. The play is not about religion, existentialism, or the war. Rather, the point of the play is *nothing*, in the most definite sense of the word. The play concerns itself with the fundamental absurdity of reality, life, and meaninglessness. 

I highly recommend this play to anyone who is interested in the philosophy of the absurd, existentialism, or experimental literature. The play is extremely open to interpretation, and is simultaneously humorous and thought-provoking; a supreme work of twentieth century literature.

*10/10*

----------


## Nossa

I love this play...I'd def. recommend it!! 10/10

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Read it hundreds of time and still you will come back for more. This is the kind of literature that was 'built to last' as it just keeps on generating interpretations without giving up its final and definitive meaning. 12/10!

----------


## ben.!

We're learning about Absurdist theatre in this term for Drama. My drama teacher distinctly dislikes absurdism, and especially Waiting for Godot. She thinks that as a few scenes Absurdism is okay, but as a whole play it gets dragging.

I love Waiting for Godot however! I saw an excerpt of it performed by two Irishmen in an Irish pub, on a famed Dublin Literature Pub Crawl. I've loved it ever since!

Hooray for Beckett and Waiting for Godot! I'm going to read it in its entirety when I get around to it sometime, the excerpt I heard was awesome...

----------


## Kafka's Crow

> We're learning about Absurdist theatre in this term for Drama. My drama teacher distinctly dislikes absurdism, and especially Waiting for Godot. She thinks that as a few scenes Absurdism is okay, but as a whole play it gets dragging.
> 
> I love Waiting for Godot however! I saw an excerpt of it performed by two Irishmen in an Irish pub, on a famed Dublin Literature Pub Crawl. I've loved it ever since!
> 
> Hooray for Beckett and Waiting for Godot! I'm going to read it in its entirety when I get around to it sometime, the excerpt I heard was awesome...


Good of you to go against your teacher's dislike. If you think _Godot_ is good, try Beckett's novels. They will blow your mind. Start with _Murphy_ and work your way up to more complex works. That's where Beckett's true artistry shows. He plays with words, kills them for sport; words dry out in his hands and crumble into ashes and dust. Strangely enough, the final effect is amazingly hilarious.

----------


## Mr.Safdar

i have read "waiting for Goddot" more than two or three times but still unable to solve the desired requirements that have described in this very play. will somebody share with me how many presentation can be made on this play or will some body tell me that what are the major question that arise in a readers' mind. if somebody share with me i will be thankful to him/her.

----------


## CognitiveArtist

This is the first, and still only, Beckett piece I've gotten through. I had to do a sociology essay on this play (my teacher is a maverick) and I've learned of some interesting interpretations through research. I must confess before I read literature on _Waiting for Godot_ I completely missed most of these ideas, and I read it once, saw the excellent film adapation and finally read it again.

A key theme is mind vs body. Vladimir (or didi) is the mind who's always trying to remember or plan for the future, while Estragon (or gogo) is the body who's concerned with eating and bodily comfort. This reading also explains why Estragon concerns himself with his feet and the shoes upon them while Vladimir concerns himself with his hat. It also could explain why Beckett won't have them "part", or only part when they go to sleep. This theme can also be seen with Pozzo and Lucky, with Pozzo the body and Lucky the mind ("guess who taught me all these beautiful things. My Lucky!"). Except with this couple the body is dominant, where as in the case of Vladimir and Estragon it's really Vladimir who is making them remain waiting for Godot whilst also having a partially paternal relationship with Estragon.

Another theme is death. Night seems to be oblivion, nothingness or death. Whilst "the twilight" is dying, the fleeting transformation at the end of day which often has the most dazzling and beautiful rays and moments. It's interesting that Pozzo's speech on the twilight is critiqued, that is they judge and focus the style rather than the content. Humans can even live above or transcend in some way the notion of their undoing, their finitude. I can't remember much exactly on this theme, but i recall Vladimir saying something like "it's how you do it". This theme of style or attitude (I'd even call it an existential theme or dimension) can be seen to arch over the play, it's not what you wait for but _how_ you wait.

There is slavery and oppression, which is clear with Pozzo and Lucky. They both seem dependent upon each other, despite Pozzo having at least physical dominance. 


The way in which this play is special is because of it's poverty of presentation, the information given and the plot and setting are all very generic. This allows for it to retain the sense of being above it's explanations, which is how I take it to be. I haven't even heard a persuasive interpretation about who/what Godot is!

Hope these comments are helpful or interesting.

----------


## amalia1985

The scenes of Pozzo and Lucky are among the most powerful moments in the history of Theatre, in my opinion. It is a play that "stays" with you. I agree with CognitiveArtist. I cannot positively "adopt" any interpretation provided by teachers, scholars, critics...Can Godot be "God" or a form of it, or simply another name for "Hope"? It is possible, because the theme of domination, the stronger and the weaker, is very tense, but noone can say for certain, and this is one of the reasons that mark the unique character of Beckett's masterpiece, as you said.

----------


## andave_ya

oh my goodness.

I read Waiting for Godot the day before yesterday and I just thought it was extremely queer. Why would anyone want to read a play about nothing?? I'm not sure what, exactly, I took away from it so I can't at all see what everyone else likes about it?? Enlighten me, please??  :Smile:

----------


## aryalah

Hi! I'm new in this forum. Do you know the joke that Estragon starts to tell Wladimirin "Waiting for Godot": "An Englishman having drunk a little more than usual goes to a brothel" and so on. Or is it just another joke by Samuel ;-)

----------


## Dimitra

I read it yesterday.It was amazing,it was like it spoke to my soul this play.I will have to read it again definitely. :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

This is such a masterpiece of minimalist theatre. There is such poetry in Beckett's words of linguistic confusion. One interesting fun fact about Beckett; is that, after struggling to break from the influence of Joyce, he had an epiphany that instead of using language in the universal optimism of Joyce, Beckett decided to express the inexpresability and meaninglessness of communication. Which is shown at best in Waiting for Godot. Such a beautiful play.

----------


## Monamy

> The scenes of Pozzo and Lucky are among the most powerful moments in the history of Theatre, in my opinion. It is a play that "stays" with you. I agree with CognitiveArtist. I cannot positively "adopt" any interpretation provided by teachers, scholars, critics...Can Godot be "God" or a form of it, or simply another name for "Hope"? It is possible, because the theme of domination, the stronger and the weaker, is very tense, but noone can say for certain, and this is one of the reasons that mark the unique character of Beckett's masterpiece, as you said.


Many readers thought that Godot is actually God in the play, for the two main characters in the play are simply waiting for him to show up and - at least - find out what he has to say or do. It gives the impression that there's nothing really left of this world.

I was surprised when Beckett stated that he didn't mean God in his play, but simply a man that didn't show up. I was disappointed for some time, for it would really make perfect sense, right? I couldn't understand that particular thing in the play, but everything else was so black and empty to that point that it actually gave me a laugh. 

Like _mayneverhave_ said, it's a really powerful example for the Theatre of the Absurd at that time. It's a pretty fun read, don't believe those who say it isn't. There is no actual point or goal in the play, but it's a good read nevertheless  :Nod: 

*9/10*

----------


## mal4mac

There's a collection of all his plays available from faber without annotation. Is this the best buy, or do his plays need annotation? Any favoured annotated version? Or a good separate guide?

----------


## Helga

A few years ago a tv station showed a few movie adaptations of his plays, including waiting for Godot, and I just fell for him and read the play. just the other day I bought a collection of his work, unfortunately in Icelandic cause you can't get it in English but it's a pretty good translation so it'll do.

but this play gets 10/10

----------


## mayneverhave

I completely forgot I wrote this review.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have read this book long ago. Then I could not comprehend the book properly. Somebody say this is about absurdity and I do not know what really means. I could not find the book sequenced. I mean to say there is no flow of story and it is really hard to know the theme.

I do not know whether or not it is a great classic despite the fact that it had got so many literary acclaims.

----------


## yellowcarousel

Hi people, any idea what should I discuss about from the notions of accurate or correct translation from the book "Waiting for Godot " ?

----------


## blazeofglory

I have read this drama long ago and I then tried to seek meaning in it whereas there was none. I read it several times. My English then was too weak and I had no command over vocabualry then. The book however was written in plain English and sentence structures were simple. 
Yet I could not understand the drama. I sought explanations and book reviews. 
Slowly I came to understand the idea behind. The writer, like Kafka was kind of opposed to conventions, systems, traditions or even theories of literature. He wrote something against predominant realism. Kind of ideas or idee fixe that are theorized by some writers. Critics consider this absurdity. 

I like this for nothing is real here and what we call real or permanent passes ultimately, yet the writer is not an illusionist,means he does not want to portray life as something delusive. Or by writing this way he does not mean at all life itself is meaningless. He what really wants to portray is writers moreover try to present life as something systematic or life adhering to systems or the like thru their writings. He opposes the idea.

----------


## Etienne

Retrospectively, I'd probably vote "don't forget to unplug...". The unnamable, for example, was greater I thought.

----------


## katow

in Beckett words " Nothing is more real than nothing" in Malone Dies

----------


## cacian

> in Beckett words " Nothing is more real than nothing" in Malone Dies


What does this mean?

----------


## katow

Beckett´s book " Malone Dies" we found that passage "I don't like those gull's eyes. They remind me of an old shipwreck, I forget which. I know it is a small thing. But I am easily frightened now. I know those little phrases that seem so innocuous and, once you let them in, pollute the whole of speech. Nothing is more real than nothing. They rise up out of the pit and know no rest until they drag you down into its dark. But I am on my guard now."
It represents the "absurd" human condition , that life has no real meaning. Nothing (death) is the only thing we can count for sure.

----------


## cacian

> Beckett´s book " Malone Dies" we found that passage "I don't like those gull's eyes. They remind me of an old shipwreck, I forget which. I know it is a small thing. But I am easily frightened now. I know those little phrases that seem so innocuous and, once you let them in, pollute the whole of speech. Nothing is more real than nothing. They rise up out of the pit and know no rest until they drag you down into its dark. But I am on my guard now."
> It represents the "absurd" human condition , that life has no real meaning. Nothing (death) is the only thing we can count for sure.


The absurd indeed I never thought of it that way when I first read the quote.
I assumed it was to do with having nothing or achieved absolutely nothing which in reality terms is not true.
I guess skepticism at its best to presume that out of nothing comes nothing.
Out everything comes nothing is perhaps wiser or best because whilst we strive to achieve to our best we must never assume anything more then we can do or feel at any given time.
I find the notion of 'absurd' rather limiting because we all know that there is much to life then death. Death will eventually gets there but it is never rushed nor anticipated. No one wants to die because everyone wants to be plus let's not forget there is no such a thing as death if it was not for life and so I salute life because if gives one the opportunity to reminisce for a death if that is what they wanted. In the meantime I look forward to life and without it I won't assume will never be able to give the 'absurd' a voice.

----------


## Ser Nevarc

Excellent; 5 stars. Those who enjoyed it should give _Endgame_ their attention

----------


## Chance33

A great play by Beckett. Beckett uses interesting symbology, and the play just really makes you think and figure out the purpose, although it can be interpreted so many different ways! Overall wonderful, an easy, short play that will inspire thought, and I would recommend it.

----------


## Methexis

It's not a play about nothing, it's a play about The Nothing, the absurdity of life, philosophy, religion, it's a play that is at the same time known and respected for its openness and its deeply layered references to literature and philosophy (Berkely,Descartes/Geulinckx, ...), and there lies its strength, for me. As some others have suggested as well, the play has the benefit of incorporating quite a few of Beckett's regular themes while still being highly accessible (compared to e.g. _L'Innomable_).

----------


## Methexis

> What does this mean?


I would assume it's a reference to Heidegger's _Sein und Zeit_ which Beckett read, Heidegger here puts the nothing at the essence of Being (Sein), meaning that the Nothing is part of, an essential part of everything and everyone.

----------


## cacian

> I would assume it's a reference to Heidegger's _Sein und Zeit_ which Beckett read, Heidegger here puts the nothing at the essence of Being (Sein), meaning that the Nothing is part of, an essential part of everything and everyone.


there is another word for interstice right?

----------


## Methexis

> there is another word for interstice right?


There undoubtedly is, though I'm not sure how that relates to my quote? You're suggesting we see the nothing as some sort of rift, as the in-betweenness of things, I'm suggesting it's the essence of things. Or, rather, that it is the nothing that lies in our essence that, when confronted with it, triggers angst (anxiety) that puts us in touch with our essence.

----------


## senzaombre

I understood the nothing as being in relation to the human condition. This play is powerful in that it makes us realise the futility of the human condition - the endless repetition of daily life through the play's cyclic nature and the emptiness which I assume is in relation to death (as in most Absurdism).

I enjoyed this play very much, but I preferred the original French version. The differences aren't huge, and obviously Beckett was the author on both occasions, but somehow it just works better in French. I think the tone in the English version is slightly more ironic which makes it more enjoyable to read/watch, but shifts the focus slightly from the characters' psychology. I'd be interested to hear someone else's opinion on this though, as it has been a long time since I read both versions!

----------


## sandy14

As a critic put it, "Godot is a play in which nothing happens, twice."

It is a brilliant play. I've seen a couple of productions and I must say the current one with Patrick Stewart & Ian Mckellan one is quite interesting as it has a strongbrings out element of vaudeville theatre which made the play much funnier than the usual bleak nothingness that previous productions have had. 

I was lucky enough to catch the show in London

----------


## Molino

Talking of Waiting for Godot... Here is a poem I wrote recently inspired by this brilliant play. It is in French like the original!

LA LÉGENDE DES SADDOS (ou Allégorie évidente de Beckett)
Ab absurdo,
en attendant Godot,
grosso modo,
du nid au suprême cadeau
et le long de la voie de soie vers El Dorado,
fidèles bedeaux,
charlatans et magiciens dOz
nous empiffrent de la pedo
des mots et maux dun dieu hébdo
des cours pour préados
de systèmes pyramidaux,
cruzados, picadors et forcados
qui nous crachent comme des clodos
baguettes de Mikado
même clones quasimodos.
Plus conquistadors
non plus badauds,
on tourne le dos au crescendo.
O altitudo! O dulcitudo!
toujours dérière un tout dernier bédo.
Veritas? fides? fortitudo?
Consuetudo. Video sed non credo.
Âmes creuses sans libido
pesant, baissent les rideaux
de donjons absidaux.
Seul maître à bord. Chaos ab ordo.
Au fond de cette rade aux crados,
et sur un sacré grand lit d'eau
fiers et pieux, benoîtement on fait dodo.
Clando, commando
orando laborando,
desperado, afficionado,
speedo pseudo Deus amado.
Ad astra, ad altiora tendo
ab initio ab agendo.
Dominus illuminatio mea-fa-sol-fa-mi-re-do
Répètons jusqu'au fade out ce fado...
Hélas... Encore c'est la légende des saddos. 

Happy new year!

----------


## Molino

> It is in French like the original!


I suppose I should say it is in a French with borrowed Latin expressions, Verlan and other argot words... :Crazy:

----------

